# Mars Drone



## Foxbat (Apr 20, 2021)

Nasa successfully flies small helicopter on Mars
					

The Ingenuity drone completes the first powered, controlled flight by an aircraft on another world.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



It may have flown for less than a minute but it’s still a massive step for Drone-kind

I think this is great news and hope that some time in the next few years, we get some spectacular airborne shots of Mars.


----------

